# Center Saver Systems (Coring) - Anyone use one? (Woodturning)



## copcarcollector (Aug 8, 2012)

I am curious if anyone here uses any of these (or another brand) center saver (coring) systems. If so, likes, dislikes etc… Thanks!

McNaughton - OneWay - Woodcut


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Might try posting your question here;

http://www.woodcentral.com/woodworking/forum/turning.pl

http://www.woodturner.org/?page=AAWMemberForum


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Good thing you mentioned that you were talking about coring systems, because the "center saver" is a tail stock center with a hole in it to accept a pen turning mandrel….

Having said that, I've never used a coring system, but have read mixed reviews about them, and have a friend who uses one.

Which one, in particular, are you considering?


----------



## copcarcollector (Aug 8, 2012)

Wildwood - thanks for the links!

Underdog - I will work on the lingo! I have a mandrel / center saver for pen turning too.

I think the Woodcut looks like the most foolproof way. I actually don't see the OneWay for sale on their site. The McNaughton I see on the Lee Valley and Woodcraft sites.

Just wish there were more reviews! Thanks guys.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Woodcut bowl saver

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=packard&Product_Code=111701&Category_Code=

Kelton McNaughton bowl savers
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/t/134/Bowl-Coring-Tools?b=147

Have never used a bowl saver, more familar with McNaughton system but have read and heard great reviews on all three sets.


----------



## gwilki (May 14, 2014)

I have the Oneway and love it. It is pretty much foolproof. Not cheap, though. I have used the McNaughton, too. It has a bit longer learning curve, and is a bit more flexible in the shape of the core that you cant take out.

Here is the link on the Oneway site to the coring system.

http://www.oneway.ca/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=30&Itemid=2


----------

